# Gotta Love the .308 Long Gun



## Slowhand (Oct 4, 2007)

I have a custom built .308 cal (7.62 NATO) rifle, it was built to reach out and touch something. I reload for this weapon with intent. She has a 24" Ferlach Bull Barrel on a M98 action with a Timony Trigger set to 1&3/4 pound pull. Bolt is polished with a slip safety. Tungsten firing pin. Bedded baralle in a walnut stock now.

I have loaded her with 180 grain monolithic solids for just under 3200 fps to achieve a 20cm grouping over 1100 meters. 

She was fitted with a Zies 3/15 x 50 scope before, but now boasts the smaller (and cheaper) 3/10 x30 Tasco Silver Anteller.

This rifle has seen a bit of action over the last 27 years but would seem to be light as compared to the .50 and some of the newer cartiges. Still it has a loyal following, included here is the 3006 Springfield.

How does it messure up in your estimates, does it still have a place in the military?


----------



## pardus (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm no sniper, it seems to me that the 7.62 x 51mm is still a great round, as both a sniper and marksman round.
Alot of engagments in Iraq with snipers are at relatively short distances from what ive heard.
I'm a fan of the round anyway.
Love my FN/R1s!


----------



## Olive Drab (Oct 5, 2007)

we should bust osme caps where theres a nice long range.  I think PA has one with 1000m.  I have a 300 win mag and a .50bmg that havent been shot further than 300m and need to be tested to their limit as soon as leupold gets me scope back.





pardus762 said:


> I'm no sniper, it seems to me that the 7.62 x 51mm is still a great round, as both a sniper and marksman round.
> Alot of engagments in Iraq with snipers are at relatively short distances from what ive heard.
> I'm a fan of the round anyway.
> Love my FN/R1s!


----------



## pardus (Oct 5, 2007)

Olive Drab said:


> we should bust osme caps where theres a nice long range.  I think PA has one with 1000m.  I have a 300 win mag and a .50bmg that havent been shot further than 300m and need to be tested to their limit as soon as leupold gets me scope back.



Hell yeah, i'm keen for that!


----------



## gunnerjohn (Oct 5, 2007)

I like the .308 also.  Here is a pic of my 2 newest ones.  Steyr Tactical HB and Knights SR-25


----------



## pardus (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Oct 5, 2007)

Olive Drab said:


> we should bust osme caps where theres a nice long range. I think PA has one with 1000m. I have a 300 win mag and a .50bmg that havent been shot further than 300m and need to be tested to their limit as soon as leupold gets me scope back.


 
Count me in!  I have a: 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Action: *[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Remington 700 Scope Mount holes drilled and tapped to 8-40, performed on a mill for true alignment Bolt face and action squared and trued [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Follower and magazine box modified for reliability and ability to hold five rounds [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
*Trigger: *[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Standard Remington 700 trigger rebuilt and tuned for optimum performance Set sear engagement and overtravel Pull weight adjusted to 3-3/4 lbs. [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Adjustment screws sealed to prevent loosening under routine use and recoil [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
*Barrel: *[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Hart stainless steel 416R 20 or 26-inch PSS taper with 1:12 twist (.308) Improved recoil lug for enhanced bedding capabilities resulting in stability [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]USMC style muzzle crown for protection of muzzle [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
*Stock: *[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]HS Precision/Factory PSS stock with aluminum bedding block Titanium barrel pad installed forward of the recoil lug, skimmed with Marine Tex for long lasting and durable performance Aluminum bedding block modified for optimum support allowing premium accuracy [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Two swivel studs front, one rear, epoxied to eliminate loosening [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
*Trigger Guard: *[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Factory Trigger Guard [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Modified all steel trigger guard bolts 1/4-28 [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
*Leupold Tactical Scope *[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]MK4 4.5-14x40 Precision Rifle Side Focus w/ 30MM Tube Mildot Reticle Standard Target knobs with 1/4-minute click adjustments U.S. manufactured, Lifetime warranty [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Butler Creek flip-up scope covers [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
*Scope Mount:*[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]IBA one piece scope mount Unitized construction makes this the most rugged and robust scope mount availableMaintains zero in the worst field conditions, guaranteed Recoil lip eliminates movement between mount and receiver Uses all four receiver mounting holes to 8-40 spec [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Engraved with Chandler Tactical number and serial number [/FONT]


----------



## Olive Drab (Oct 6, 2007)

SgtUSMC8541 said:


> Count me in!  I have a:
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]pe mount Unitized construction makes this the most rugged and robust scope mount availableMaintains zero in the worst field conditions, guaranteed Recoil lip eliminates movement between mount and receiver Uses all four receiver mounting holes to 8-40 spec [/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Engraved with Chandler Tactical number and serial number [/FONT]


i have one of those on the 300 win mag.  i dont know if the scope ring screw stripped or the reciever screw stripped but that was a pain in the ass to deal with.  my .50 is lame, its just a serbu.  the cool thing about it though is the "Have a nice day" enscription on the muzzle.
do you know where a range to fit our needs is?  ive only heard rumors of such a magical place existing within 5 hours drive


----------



## Slowhand (Oct 6, 2007)

If only you where in SA, we have 3 ranges within 30minutes drive from where I stay and the military sniper range out in Heidelberg has a range of 2000m with different shooting stations.
You guys have access to sweet hardware. We mostly import but have developed a seriously active smithing industry here, lot of US, German and Finn components available.

And we have Rugby, SA play Fiji tomorrow and Kiwi's Scotland - How you feeling Pardus, reckon its a SA Kiwi final?


----------



## pardus (Oct 8, 2007)

What can I say....

I hope the Boks take the world cup.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Oct 9, 2007)

I like the .308.  Here's my rifle (ok, the Dept's rifle that they let me use). Its a AI AE (Accuracy International AE).  Has a Loopy (Leupold) 4.5 - 14 Illuninated Mil-Dot. Harris swivel bipod.  It shoots better than I can.


----------



## Chad (Oct 16, 2007)

Slowhand said:


> I have a custom built .308 cal (7.62 NATO) rifle,
> 
> ..cut..
> 
> I have loaded her with 180 grain monolithic solids for just under 3200 fps to achieve a 20cm grouping over 1100 meters. ........



Are you sure on that velocity?

Chad


----------



## gunnerjohn (Oct 20, 2007)

Slowhand said:


> I have a custom built .308 cal (7.62 NATO) rifle, it was built to reach out and touch something. I reload for this weapon with intent. She has a 24" Ferlach Bull Barrel on a M98 action with a Timony Trigger set to 1&3/4 pound pull. Bolt is polished with a slip safety. Tungsten firing pin. Bedded baralle in a walnut stock now.
> 
> I have loaded her with 180 grain monolithic solids for just under 3200 fps to achieve a 20cm grouping over 1100 meters.
> 
> How does it messure up in your estimates,



I've gotta agree with the question on the velocities.  A 168gr load from a 26" barrel is rated at 2650fps.  The hottest factory 180gr load is from Federal pushing the Barnes MRX at 2620fps.  This bullet likes to scream out of barrels and that is the max velocity you would be able to achieve from a case that size.  3200fps could be achieved from a case sized between a 300 Weatherby and a 300 Ultramag.  The 51mm case of the .308win does not have enough room to put that much powder.  
7.874" (or 20cm) at 1100m (1200yrds) is something I would like to see.  

Tungsten firing pin?? Know about titanium ones but have never heard of tungsten.  Take a tungsten cutter and drop in on the concrete and see what happens.  Kinda brittle.  Don't think it would make a good striking piece.  Ok... what is a 'slip safety'?? Did you mean low-profile, three position or side safety on the Timney trigger??

Not to step on some toes... but its sounding a little too good to be true.


----------



## Slowhand (Oct 20, 2007)

Hand load not factory, the bull barrel allows for greater chamber integrity. Using SOMCHEM 246 I think, will check, also have the equivalent NORMA load. Actually crono'ed the loads to 3500 fps, but lost stability. The bullet is  mauser type, straight wall for best ballistic coefficient.

Yes your right it's titanium not tungsten, my fallibility. Slip safety, side safety 2 stage or thumb over safety. A timoney trigger is an adjustable trigger, it is fitted as a mod, will go find some info for you, actually a British made piece of equipment if I’m not mistaken.

And your not stepping on any toes, questions are good and hey I'm always open to new idea's. Will take some pic's and up-load them for your perusal.


----------



## gunnerjohn (Oct 20, 2007)

Looking over my library of data I was able to determine that Sochem 246 is not a good number, but according to Sochem's reloading book (don't ask how a yank got his hands on a reloading manual for powder that we can't even get) the maximum velocity you can achieve with a 180gr bullet is 2543 with 58gr of S341 which is identical to our IMR4895 or BLC-2.  The case capacity of a .308 case is 62gr of that type of powder.  That is if you fill the case up with powder to the top of the neck and not put a bullet in it.  Even a compressed load of that powder (i.e. squishing the 62grs of powder down with the bullet in the reloading press) would only generate 5% more velocity making up to 2670fps total.  All this data is coming from 26" test barrels.  If you are running a 24" barrel, you would be losing between 75 and 200 fps for that length difference.  
Please look over you data again, maybe recalibrate your chronograph and hope that you are not getting 22-250 varmint velocities from a cartridge that it is physically impossible to achieve.


----------



## Chad (Oct 20, 2007)

gunnerjohn said:


> ..
> Please look over you data again, maybe recalibrate your chronograph and hope that you are not getting 22-250 varmint velocities from a cartridge that it is physically impossible to achieve.



Please let us know your results SlowHand.

Chad


----------



## Slowhand (Oct 20, 2007)

I'll dig out the file, actually saw it yesterday and will deliver the findings asap. Still have some hand writen notes in there I think


----------



## WillBrink (Oct 20, 2007)

Slowhand said:


> How does it messure up in your estimates, does it still have a place in the military?



Did the White Feather not reach out and take most of his targets  with a .308 or was that a 30-06? No doubt, a good .308 rifle in the hands of a good shooter will get the BGs attention...


----------



## gunnerjohn (Oct 20, 2007)

WillBrink said:


> Did the White Feather not reach out and take most of his targets  with a .308 or was that a 30-06? No doubt, a good .308 rifle in the hands of a good shooter will get the BGs attention...



Hathcock used a Winchester Model 70 in 30-06 for most of his work.  A rifle was developed later by Springfield Armory called the White Feather. It was a M1A highly modifield for long range shooting chambered in .308.  Most of the current longrange sharpshooter rifles now made are chambered in the .308.  There are some out there in speciality calibers such as the .338 Lapua, .408 Cheytac and .50 BMG.


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 20, 2007)

Slowhand,
This is the third request and final request. Please send me your credentials. You have made some major claims. Do not give me the, "it has been 20 years and several moves" excuse again. It has been 16 years and 12 moves and I still have all my shit. Pony up or change your profile. You have 7 days. 

Good luck,
PB


----------



## x SF med (Oct 21, 2007)

Here are my 2 .308's....

Belgian FN Para
Winchester Model 70 Featherweight (ca. 1956), Weaver 3-9x50


----------



## pardus (Oct 21, 2007)

x SF med said:


> Here are my 2 .308's....
> 
> Belgian FN Para
> Winchester Model 70 Featherweight (ca. 1956), Weaver 3-9x50



Very nice!


----------



## LibraryLady (Oct 21, 2007)

x SF med said:


> Here are my 2 .308's....
> 
> Belgian FN Para
> Winchester Model 70 Featherweight (ca. 1956), Weaver 3-9x50


 
How'd those get in da house?  :confused:

LL


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 21, 2007)

LibraryLady said:


> How'd those get in da house?  :confused:
> 
> LL



Uh Oh!  lol


----------



## LibraryLady (Oct 21, 2007)

gdamadg said:


> Uh Oh! lol


 
Been duly informed there's more than enough ammo for me too!  

LL


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 21, 2007)

LibraryLady said:


> Been duly informed there's more than enough ammo for me too!
> 
> LL



Wish my lady was as enthusiastic about firearms as you ladies are.  She "lets" me have 'em but doesn't want anything to do with them.


----------



## LibraryLady (Oct 21, 2007)

gdamadg said:


> Wish my lady was as enthusiastic about firearms as you ladies are. She "lets" me have 'em but doesn't want anything to do with them.


 
I WON'T have a weapon in the house I don't know how to handle.  My ex-husband never let me touch his weapons.  Irked me to no end!  

LL


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 21, 2007)

LibraryLady said:


> I WON'T have a weapon in the house I don't know how to handle.  My ex-husband never let me touch his weapons.  Irked me to no end!
> 
> LL



I want her to learn how to use them.  I believe that she should at at least have the basic knowledge of them.  And you never know, she might get the "itch".  The use of firearms up here is dying and I am more than willing to teach and pass it on to others.


----------



## pardus (Oct 21, 2007)

My .308


----------



## gunnerjohn (Oct 22, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> My .308



Just one???


----------



## pardus (Oct 22, 2007)

I have an FN parts kit and an L1A1 parts kit that are waiting for money to build them, I will have one up and running in the next couple of months...

I have more .303s at the moment.


----------



## P. Beck (Nov 16, 2007)

Guess I'll dip my balls in this thread while I'm here. Currently using a rack-grade M14 w/ iron sights loaded with M993 AP.
View attachment 2969


----------



## gunnerjohn (Nov 16, 2007)

P. Beck said:


> Guess I'll dip my balls in this thread while I'm here.



Nice approach... 

Anyone heard from our SA Reloading expert??


----------

